# Rangers and Rhinos?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I don't really want to have the same payment for a UTV as my truck, so basically I don't want to cough up extra money for a razor. How are rangers... And rhinos? Which would you go with? How reliable? What problems? How good are they for hunting? What speeds for the different cc's? And how's the gas mileage?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Ranger is a great ride. 2013 800 LE rocks. Great capacity in the dumper. I probably should have got the 900, but oh well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

richardjb said:


> Ranger is a great ride. 2013 800 LE rocks. Great capacity in the dumper. I probably should have got the 900, but oh well.


Wow, they must have really changed since the Ranger I used to use of my buddy's, the thing rides like a tank.
In general, Polaris reliability is terrible. Just ask any of the mechanics at a rental joint, some rental places refuse to rent them, they just cant keep them on the road. I had a rhino and it was decent. We then upgraded to a 2013 Kawasaki Teryx4 and there is just no comparison. I would dare say that the Polaris is the Range Rover of the industry being overpriced good reputation, who knows why??, but terrible reliability. While the Teryx is more like the Toyota being not as shiny and fancy, a little more plain dash, but incredible reliability. The rear wet brake is great. The seats are awesome, great power from the 750 even with 4 adults. I have a buddy who runs a rental shop and he all but forced us into the Teryx and we are very glad that he did. The problem we found is that they are not much cheaper getting used, so we went new this spring for about $13,200 out the door, not bad!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not so much a fan of the ranger. Its wide, over priced and does have more problems keeping them running. I do like using my brothers when I have three friends and they can all sit up front. The razors are better for my needs but lots of maintenance. I think there more of the young fast lives at home with mom type ride lol.

I use a rihno for work almost every day. We paid about 7000 cash for it about 5-6 years ago. It has a 400 engine. Will go just about anywhere. I routinly pack 300-500 lbs of wire in the back and go just about any where you can get a 4 wheeler. Best money our company spent! It also does it with less gas. Down side is its slower and narrow. Still fast enough for my needs though. I have been it it when a co-worker tiped it on its side. His mistake and would have never happend if I was driving. Since I'm broke this is the one I'd buy. Very reliable! Never had a problem!

I'm a big fan of the Kawasaki like mentiond above overall one of the best out for the price. Its inbetween widths of the rihno and Polaris. Has good power and performance. If I had money this one would stand out more. I like it a lot!

I also like the can-am. If money wasn't the option I may get this one! I really like my dads can am 4 wheeler.


Only problem I have with any of them really is noise. Cant they make one thats quiet? I mean most people use them for hunting. I'd like it to sound like a car!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

If it doesn't fit through the 50" gates you might as well get a jeep.
Just my .02


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Jeep*



middlefork said:


> If it doesn't fit through the 50" gates you might as well get a jeep.
> Just my .02


Jeep won't fit on the back of my truck while I tow my camper up on the mountain. Not many 50 inch restrictions where I go.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

middlefork said:


> If it doesn't fit through the 50" gates you might as well get a jeep.
> Just my .02


Plus Jeeps have a heater and real windsheild with working wipers! You could get a decent Jeep or Safari for about 1/4 the price. Unless your made of money and headed to the dunes, why these $20,000 big side-by-sides? Prestige?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya after seeing the 10-15 Mpgs all these side by sides get I think investing in a actual vehicle to beat up might be a better idea . I didn't realize gas mileage on these is worse than my truck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why do you think I drive the 400.  it will go a few days on a tank of gas. It will seriously do anything the larger engins will do.

I've always wanted one of these. 50 mph, ac, heater and you can get two for the price of a ranger. I think they will also get 50 mpg.







I've driven one with a larger lift durring the winter over large snow drifts. It was pretty cool.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

brookieguy1 said:


> Plus Jeeps have a heater and real windsheild with working wipers! You could get a decent Jeep or Safari for about 1/4 the price. Unless your made of money and headed to the dunes, why these $20,000 big side-by-sides? Prestige?


 Some of us have owned jeeps and using the word "working" is a stretch. I just saw one of the new yamahas, the viking, it is bigger, has that bulletproof 700(686) in it and with all things considered is "resonalble" in price. I haven't seen the new honda pioneer I think its called but it looks good in pics. I HATE polaris' idea of downhill engine brakes. I have 3 kids and am going to be in this market next spring, but i just can't convince myself to get the ranger because of that. The T-rex4 will have 2 inches of room in my trailer, maybe, so I was excited about the new yamaha. For what I do the engine braking and lockable diff are much more important than displacement, but like everyone else, a 13k sxs loaded in my 25k toyhauler, being hauled by my 02 chev might point out the obvious, the truck might need attention before the toys?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sw how much does one of those run used ? And what do I search for to find them in ksl


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a Teryx4 and love it. Out in the flats full tank of fuel and gear, I think it toped out around 60 mph. So not to bad. 7 or 8 gal fuel tank, figure I can go 100-120 miles before empty. Thats plenty for me. Very affordable vs the RZR. I got a 14 ft echo trailer single axle with the Teryx4 out the door for 14,400 and both are 2013 models. One other great point is they come with doors, not nets!

I also have a 2010 550 X2 Polaris quad, I love it also and hassnt given me any troubles, besides a dead battery. Both have there vantages and disadvantages. 

I do wish my Teryx4 had a larger cargo area, but it holds my largest cooler with some room to spare!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Sw how much does one of those run used ? And what do I search for to find them in ksl


Are you talking about the mini trucks?

If you are that's what you can search for.
I just took them for test rides in brigham city. They had at one time a few really cool ones. They were about 10, 000 fully finished.

Without the lifts, paint, tires, ect they were about 5, 000 and up used.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone drove a John Deere Gator? I'd definitely like to stay within the 50" width, want to avoid Polaris and also I want bucket seats. I'm really thinking about a Rhino...somewhere between farm and sport is where I want to be.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Go drive them all and you will come home with the ranger. 
I have a ranger 900 and rzr 900
Nothing even comes close. But you will have to drive them to find out for yourself.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Utv*



Hoopermat said:


> Go drive them all and you will come home with the ranger.
> I have a ranger 900 and rzr 900
> Nothing even comes close. But you will have to drive them to find out for yourself.


I use to be a hater on Polaris, But then I heard that popping sound of my head being released from my lower region. Use to have Arctic Cat sleds and ATV. I kind of regret not getting the 900 Ranger. The 800 LE is doing good. Very comfortable and less noise than my Sportsman 500. Plus it hauls 1/2 ton and will tow a small boat trailer just fine.


----------

